# Greenfield Community School



## knac (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello everyone
My daughter might go to Greenfield Community School GCS for Grade 1. I would like to get some input from parents who have their kids going there. Very few reviews online and they are normally very polarized!
1. Overall how do you like the school? 
2. I am looking to find a well rounded academics with extra curricular activities.Can I expect that?
3. How is the parent teacher communication?
4. Is there something you do not like there?
5. How bad is the traffic congestion going there during drop off and pick up time?

Any other input is really appreciated. 

Thanks a lot for your time. 
Anxious Parent!


----------



## LAX2DXB (Feb 29, 2012)

knac said:


> Hello everyone
> My daughter might go to Greenfield Community School GCS for Grade 1. I would like to get some input from parents who have their kids going there. Very few reviews online and they are normally very polarized!
> 1. Overall how do you like the school?
> 2. I am looking to find a well rounded academics with extra curricular activities.Can I expect that?
> ...


My Kids go to DBS another Taaleem school), but we go to events there all the time. I have only heard good things about the school and you can access the school from the 611 By-pass road now. Have you been on a tour? Did you know it was an IB curriculm?


----------



## knac (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for your input, appreciate it! Yes, I want my daughter to follow IB curriculum and I did take the tour. Nice spacious school. But was not sure how the parent teacher communication aspect was..and any other hiccup that i need to be aware of..I understand Taleem schools in general are good..


----------



## riddler (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi, 

Came across your post from last year about greenfield.. I'm now at the same stage for my daughter for greenfield.. did you go ahead with the school? How has the experience been? 

Another anxious parent


----------



## knac (Oct 29, 2011)

hi there, i posted not so long ago ya, we went ahead with the acceptance to GCS. it is going to be a bit of a commute this year as we live in the marina. hopefully it is going to be a fun and fulfilling journey for us! what grade is your child going to be in?


----------



## newdxbexpat (May 14, 2012)

Hii.
I am moving to dubai this July and my daughter has secured a place in grade 5 at Greenfield Community school.What has been your experience with the school.Is the commute from JLT to the school(about 40 mins by the school bus) managebale for the kids.
Appreciate your feedback and from others too.


----------

